# dwarf neon rainbows and shrimp?



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mine ignore ghosts and baby ghosts. and they ignored fresh dead rcs too. dont know about live ones though.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

If they can fit in their mouth any fish will eat shrimp.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've seen them hunt RCS, but if you have enough, I'm sure they'll survive.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

I have a school of ten in my 75 gallon tank with hundreds of cherries. I'm sure they pick one off here and there but I've never seen them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok, so you guys are basically saying to let the shrimp build up a large enough colony before adding the rainbows?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Yes, or just get 40 or so and you'll be all set. Keep the rainbows well fed, you won't have problems.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats great news. i just have to feed them and i can have pretty fish and pretty shrimp. and feeding rainbows is very easy.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

It also depends on the tank size. The reason why 10 rainbows can live along side with cherries is because the size of that tank is 75G. That's a huge area for cherries to hide in and it's too big of a tank for neons to actually constantly "hunt/guard" areas, thus allowing cherries to roam around more.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, didnt think of that. 
lol

how does 6 or so in a 20L sound?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I was thinking maybe 4 will do... 6 might be pushing it, though I'm sure if you start with a big enough colony and have plenty of hiding spots, your cherry population should be fine.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

You always risk your shrimp or shrimplets being at risk when you add fish with them.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Agreed that your shrimp would be at risk in a 20L; however, to minimize the risk, make sure you have lots of ground cover and other hiding places for the shrimp. Grow your colony and then put some in the tank to see how well they do.

Something else to consider is that RCS generally need to have the filtration covered or they'd get sucked right in. However, a 20L planted tank with 6 or even 4 rainbows would probably clog any prefilter rather fast. So you might have a conflict there.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my rainbows don't eat but always bully larger shrimp when it was swimming and end up drying on the floor.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> oh, didnt think of that.
> lol
> 
> how does 6 or so in a 20L sound?


Get a larger tank. 20 liters are way too small for a shoal of DNR.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Get a larger tank. 20 liters are way too small for a shoal of DNR.


It's 20 gallons LONG, not liters...


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah, um, well...never mind then. Shutting up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry. ive got to get in the habit of writing out long. people keep getting mixed up.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

20 gallons long is too small for dwarf neons- I reccoment a 48 inch tank but a 30 inch might be ok


----------

